# Officials Discover Hemlock Pest in Southeast Ohio Forest



## Ohio News RSS

The Ohio Department of Agriculture (ODA) and the Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR) today announced the discovery of a hemlock-killing pest in southeast Ohio.More...

More...


----------

